# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Miksi keskustelupuheenvuoroista tehdään uusia aiheita?

## R.Silfverberg

Olen melko uusi kävijä foorumilla. Olen pannut merkille että keskustelupuheenvuoroja  siirretään niin että niistä tehdään uusi aihe, jos se jotenkin liittyy muuhun aiheeseen kuin alkuperäinen. Tämä hankaloittaa vastaamista koska puheenvuorot ovat silloin kahdessa eri paikassa ja  aiheuttaa joskus yllätyksiä kun huomaa oman puheenvuoronsa siirtyneen omaksi aiheekseen, ikäänkuin olisi aloittanut aiheen, vaikka näin ei ole. Toivoisin että ylläpitäjä vähän hillitsisi tätä käytäntöä, koska ainakin minua se häiritsee.

----------


## kuukanko

Jos keskustelupuheenvuorot eivät liity alkuperäiseen aiheeseen, siirretään ne omiksi aiheikseen. Kussakin ketjussa pitäisi keskustella vain itse aiheesta. Kukin kirjoittaja voi jo uutta viestiä kirjoittaessaan aloittaa uuden aiheen, jos huomaa ettei viesti enää liity alkuperäiseen aiheeseen. Tällöin voi itse rakentaa yhteyden uuden ja vanhan viestiketjun välille.

----------

